# Sounds like a blizzard is coming!



## swedeole (May 21, 2007)

Sounds like a major snow event is set to take place across Nodak Sunday thru Wednesday:

Two rounds of snowfall will affect western and central North
Dakota Sunday night through Tuesday. Two to four inches of
snowfall is possible across western and central North Dakota Sunday
evening through Monday afternoon with the first wave of the
storm. Additional moderate to heavy snowfall is possible Monday
night through Tuesday with the second wave of the system. Eight to
twelve inches of storm total accumulation from both rounds of
snowfall is possible by Tuesday night across southern North
Dakota... with three to six inches possible across the northern
half of the state... with lesser amounts northwest. As winds are
expected to increase on Tuesday... areas of significant blowing and
drifting snow and wind chill values of 20 to 30 below zero are
possible.

Can you say April sheetwater? It's going to be a soggy spring!


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

No kidding!


----------



## White Diablo (Mar 11, 2008)

how much snow on the ground?


----------



## Jeff Zierden (Jan 27, 2006)

So they are saying the storm is going to track further north then? What about SD? I hope they are right about the amounts, it is setting up for one heck of a snow line this spring!


----------



## tnelson1 (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks for the update - swedeole


----------



## snowsforlife (Mar 27, 2005)

ND has a LOT of snow on the ground already. Hope people have flood insurance on their houses.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The way they're tracking the storm right now, it looks like the places that already have snow cover are getting more...doesn't appear that they think the SD/NE line will get much. It's supposed to warm back up to the upper 40's and 50's by the weekend so I'd assume next weekend will be a repeat of this weekend (if the forecast holds).


----------



## swedeole (May 21, 2007)

Central North Dakota is going to be covered - and this is only the second week in March.

The way this winter is going we could easily see another big dump or two before April.

Or we could get warm southwest winds for a couple weeks.

Guess we'll have to wait and see.....


----------



## jpallen14 (Nov 28, 2005)

national weather service is saying 4-8 inches from watertown to clark in NE SD, with some higher amounts to the north. However with the storm the winds will be 25-45mph so most of the snow will blow through the feilds.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Nodak got the majority of the snow in the "first wave" that came through.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Snow map prediction for this storm. They are saying around 10-12 for us in Grand Forks.


----------



## goosehunter333 (Jun 11, 2007)

Forcast for Aberdeen,SD from NOAA web site,-For Tuesday!
Marty

Snow and areas of blowing snow. The snow could be heavy at times. High near 9. Wind chill values between -8 and -14. Blustery, with a north northwest wind between 18 and 26 mph, with gusts as high as 37 mph. Chance of precipitation is 100%. New snow accumulation of 5 to 9 inches possible.


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

One heck of a snowline setting up with heavy snow on deep ground snow in ND. Wow!


----------



## sdgoosekiller (Mar 26, 2008)

5-9 is looking pretty promising here , most of the fields are still full of snow from the last shot a week or so ago.


----------



## snowslayer (Feb 4, 2008)

Were even getting snow every couple of days here in nebraska. just skiffs Here but more north there are supposed to be alot more already on the ground


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

snowbus said:


> One heck of a snowline setting up with heavy snow on deep ground snow in ND. Wow!


Ya Im not looking forward to it either. It will only concentrate the hunters making it a clown show like what SD gets like every year. :roll: There is one thing I have learned, snowlines dont mean a damn thing anymore..


----------



## GooseSlayer8 (Feb 3, 2009)

anyone think this might push the birds back into Central IL or Central MO or is it not gonna be that bad to push em that far?


----------



## Herters_Decoys (Mar 1, 2002)

I've had enough of this weather. uke: My "super gun" on rail road tracks should be complete soon. The Germans could get to London with them so I'm thinking MO should be in my reaches. I'll get them one way or another. :eyeroll:


----------

